# The Scramble of Perfection



## jw (Jun 20, 2022)

Seven Egg Bacon Jalapeno Scramble for supper tonight!

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2 | Edifying 2


----------



## Von (Jun 21, 2022)

Please list all your ingredients.


----------



## jw (Jun 21, 2022)

Eggs
Bacon
Jalapeños 
Grated cheddar
Salt
Pepper
Olive oil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sovereign Grace (Jun 21, 2022)

That looks really good minus the jalapeños.


----------

